

Why Steve Jobs Is No Edison - rjjammer
http://www.american.com/archive/2011/september/why-jobs-is-no-edison

======
gwern
I wonder if Jobs would disagree.

"The problem is I'm older now, I'm 40 years old, and this stuff doesn't change
the world. It really doesn't. I'm sorry, it's true. Having children really
changes your view on these things. We're born, we live for a brief instant,
and we die. It's been happening for a long time. Technology is not changing it
much — if at all. These technologies can make life easier, can let us touch
people we might not otherwise. You may have a child with a birth defect and be
able to get in touch with other parents and support groups, get medical
information, the latest experimental drugs. These things can profoundly
influence life. I'm not downplaying that. But it's a disservice to constantly
put things in this radical new light — that it's going to change everything.
Things don't have to change the world to be important."

February 1996 <http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/4.02/jobs_pr.html>

------
chugger
that's right, Steve's no Edison. Steve's better than Edison.

~~~
jeffool
I wonder if this was a tip of the hat to Jobs, or a slight to Edison? I came
into this thread expecting a few Edison jabs from technically minded folk.

~~~
chugger
both.

